# 2 piece lower radiator hose



## zack. (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm trying to figure out what the deal with this is, all I can find online is that its because I have power steering, not the purpose. Anyone know?
thanks.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Kinda cryptic there.
Are you saying you have a 2 piece hose and can't find a replacement?
Or that you need a one piece hose because you have a two piece hose?
Or that you have a 2 piece power steering hose where a 2 piece radiator hose sits?
Or that a 2 piece power steering hose won't fit inside a one piece radiator hose in another universe?


----------



## zack. (Nov 19, 2009)

sorry. I have a two piece hose; apparently because I have power steering? I am wanting to know what purpose it serves, what is inside it that I need to have because of power steering? Or do I need it? the short straight piece is bubbling out and I'm going to replace it, I'm trying to figure out if/why a one piece hose wouldn't work.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Was the hose maybe split into two parts at one time and a lower radiator hose heater installed in there that maybe somebody took out awhile back, or maybe the original one piece hose got cut and somebody put in a 'connector' piece to tie the two pieces back together?


----------



## zack. (Nov 19, 2009)

Maybe. I was assuming it was the thing in the box on the right here but couldn't figure out what the point of it was. Are you saying there's no problem putting a one piece hose there?










it says:
21501A	Hardbody Truck CLAMP-HOSE
21501AA	Hardbody Truck CLAMP-HOSE
21501AB	Hardbody Truck CLAMP-HOSE
21501E	Hardbody Truck CLAMP-HOSE
21503	Hardbody Truck HOSE-RADIATOR,LOWER
21503A	Hardbody Truck CLAMP-HOSE
21505	Hardbody Truck CONNECTOR-RADIATOR HOSE
21505R	Hardbody Truck HOSE ASSY-WATER
21508	Hardbody Truck MOUNTING-RADIATOR


----------



## zack. (Nov 19, 2009)

So I looked at it again and I'm thinking maybe its so the hose clears the power steering pump, does that sound right?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I am sure its a clearence issue...


----------



## zack. (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys. Just got it all put back together! Also replaced the tiny hose behind that where I was leaking, had to get that one from the dealer. $16 for a maybe 4 inch hose. Part # 14056-86g00 if anyone is curious what I'm talking about haha.


----------

